# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل=اعتماد به نفس

## Dr fatima97

ســـــــــلام خوبیــــــــــد.... :Y (689): 

بچه ها ازتون کمک میخوام....

اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم کلی کتاب و ...درباره ی افزایش اعتماد به نفس خوندم اما فقط چند روز اثر داشته :Yahoo (110): 

وضع درسم خیلی خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم اجازه ی پیشرفت نمیده... :Y (455): 


میشه راهی برای من نشون بدین که خودتون تجربه کردین.... :Y (467):

----------


## Taha19

ب خودت ایمان داشته باش . همیشه فکر کن ک هیچ کی نعمت اضافی نداره همه در افرینش یکسانند ...باور داشته باش ک تو میتونی همانطور ک دیگران تونستند ...با ایمان بخدا یا علی خواهر

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ب خودت ایمان داشته باش . همیشه فکر کن ک هیچ کی نعمت اضافی نداره همه در افرینش یکسانند ...باور داشته باش ک تو میتونی همانطور ک دیگران تونستند ...با ایمان بخدا یا علی خواهر


ممنون.. :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Pourya.sh

خب سعی کن وقتی میخای درس بخونی به ظاهرت اهمیت بدی (یعنی تو خونه)
به خودت تلقین کنی همین
به همین سادگی

----------


## Dr fatima97

> خب سعی کن وقتی میخای درس بخونی به ظاهرت اهمیت بدی (یعنی تو خونه)
> به خودت تلقین کنی همین
> به همین سادگی


خیلی ممنون...

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

ایمان و این مسائل رو ببوس !

بزار کنار !

به نگرم اگر مطالعه ات باشه؛ و در مباحث و بحث ها؛ در کلاس؛ در جمع و...

حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی

خود بخود دانسته هات فوران میکنه و میاد بیرون !

خواستی میتونم بیشتر توضیح بدم !

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ایمان و این مسائل رو ببوس !
> 
> بزار کنار !
> 
> به نگرم اگر مطالعه ات باشه؛ و در مباحث و بحث ها؛ در کلاس؛ در جمع و...
> 
> حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی
> 
> خود بخود دانسته هات فوران میکنه و میاد بیرون !
> ...


ممنون...

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> ممنون...


من جای شما بودم سوال می پرسیدم !

من شخصا یه ادم خجالتیم...!

ولی بدلیل تفکرات فوران شده و اطلاعات زیادم

در مباحث، اعتماد به سقف ! دارم

----------


## Dr fatima97

> من جای شما بودم سوال می پرسیدم !
> 
> من شخصا یه ادم خجالتیم...!
> 
> ولی بدلیل تفکرات فوران شده و اطلاعات زیادم
> 
> در مباحث، اعتماد به سقف ! دارم



راستشو بخواین من منظورتون رو به طور واضح نفهمیدم....!!!!!!!

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> راستشو بخواین من منظورتون رو به طور واضح نفهمیدم....!!!!!!!


بنده هم بطور واضح فهمیدم که منظور منو کاملا نفهمیدید !

بهمین دلیل ادامه دادم!

بهمین خاطر مطمئن شدم کلا در بعد اعتماد بنفس؛ چیزی فراتر از صفر هم نیستید !

الان در نخستین گام درمان عدم اعتماد بخود؛

یه نقل قول بگیرید و با پاسخی محکم !

بگید منظورتو بیشتر توضیح بده !

----------


## aCe

اعتماد بنفس میخوای؟؟؟ منو ببین اعتماد ب نفست میخوره بـ سقفدارم از پایه شروع میکنم ریاضی فیزیک رو از اول دبیرستان !!!  دیگه خودت بقیشو بخون تازه پزشکی هم میخوام دربیام حالا شما که راه و چاه کتابا رو بلدی ولی من چی؟ مثل اینه بخوام فارسی یادبگیرم هنوز الفبا بلد نیستم ... برو بخون کلی از من جلوتری منم که باید بگم اعتماد بنفسم پایینه

----------


## k1ronaldo

اگه مباحث رو تسلط کامل داشته باشی و کلی سوال و به سرعت بتونی حل کنی اعتماد بنفست خود به خود اوکی میشه 
خب شاید شما الان مثل من وخیلی های دیگه سوال حل نکردی تسلط کامل هم نداری پس خب باس چکار کنی ! 
فقط یک جمله باید به خودت بگی : 
کی از همون اول تونسته هر تست فیزیک رو 80 ثانیه حل کنه که من بتونم ؟! ولی دوماه سه ماه دیگه میتونم پس الان اگه کل سوالات رو هم از روی پاسخ نامه نگاه کنم و بابت هر سوال نیم ساعت هم وقت بزارم مشکلی نیست فقط مهم اینه که بفهمم همین و بس 
+ 
یه تکیه گاه لازم داری : 
 چه تکیه گاهی بهتر از خدا ؟

----------


## Saeed735

سخر لکم ما فی السموات و ما فی الارض:به تسخیر شما در آوردم آنچه در آسمانها و آنچه در زمین هست....


همین :Yahoo (1): 



راهکارم بخوای بهت میگم ولی همش این حرفه....

1.هیچ وقت به خودت نگو من نمیتونم....بلکه به خودت بگو من بهترینم و میتونم....

2.گفته ها تو باور داشته باش...باور یعنی چی؟چرا ما نمیتونیم از دیوار نمیشه گذشت؟چون از بچگی باور کردیم که از دیوار جمیست که توانایی گذر از اونو نداریم...بعضیا فوق العاده تمرین میکنن ولی باز ته دلشون یه چیز کوچولویی میگه که امکان داره نتونیاااااااااا.این همون باور نداشتنه....تلاش کن تا اینطور نباشی...

3.همیشه صبح قبل شروع درس و حتی در بین درس پاشو و فریاد بزن که من حالم خوبه ...من عالللللللللللیم و بعد یه عالی بگووو..ولی بازم میگم..ای اشرف مخلوقات این جمله اثر نخواهد کرد مگر باور داشته باشی....

4.انسان مجموعه ای از انرژیهاست...یعنی کل جهان هستی این چنین است.چرا؟چون همه با از اتمهایی ساخته شدیم که خودشان از بار و انرژی تشکیل شده اند...پس انرژی پیرامونتو بگیر...تو انسان 2016 هستی.1000 سال پیش نیست که به خودت بگی اینا خرافاته...اینا حرفای خوشگل نیستن..حقیقتن...باور کن...تو دنیایی که به چشم میبینیم دو دو تا میشه چهار تا.ولی تو دنیای پشت پرده دو دوتا ینی هر چی که دلت بخواد....


5.همیشه اگه افکار مسخره و منفی اومد توی ذهنت...اگه بین درس بود اونارو همون لحظه توی دفتر(مثلا دفترزباله های منفی که میتونی داشته باشی) بنویس و توش بنویس که الان درسمو میخونم و فکر به این موضوع رو میذارم برای فلان زمان....شب وقتی افکار منفی اومدن سراغت تصویرشو توی ذهنت کوچیک و کوچیک تر و دورتر کن.به طوری که خیلی کوچیک شه و به اندازه یه نقطه دیده بشه.بعدش پاکش کن و فکر به اینده های خوب و مثبت رو تو فکرت تجسم کن.


6.به کسایی که منفی هستن و منفی گرایی میکنن نه بگو و از خودت دور بکن...اول دفع شر موش کن .بعد ازآن در جمع گندم کوش کن.

7.جملات انگیزشی بخون و بهشون عمل کن.ولی همین حملات انگیزشی هم مثبت باشن....جمله داریم نوشته در روزگاری که همه افتادنت را میخندد پاشو تا گریه کنند.این خودش منفیه و بعد چند مدتی از انرژی میندازتت.جملاتی مثل جملات زیر رو بخون

ای برادر تو همه اندیشه ای.ما بقی خود استخوان و ریشه ای گر بود اندیشه ات گل گلشنی ور بود خاری تو هیمه گلخنی.... :Yahoo (90): 

چرخ برهم زنم گر غیر مرادم گردد.من نه آنم که زوبنی کشم از چرخ و فلک.... :Y (518): 


 :Y (454):

----------


## Ali.N

فایل ها ی صوتی دکتر افشار!!!

----------


## optician

> ســـــــــلام خوبیــــــــــد....
> 
> بچه ها ازتون کمک میخوام....
> 
> اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم کلی کتاب و ...درباره ی افزایش اعتماد به نفس خوندم اما فقط چند روز اثر داشته
> 
> وضع درسم خیلی خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم اجازه ی پیشرفت نمیده...
> 
> 
> میشه راهی برای من نشون بدین که خودتون تجربه کردین....



اعتماد به نفس معنی های مختلفی داره...

بعضی ها چون اعتماد به نفسی ندارن از انجام کارهای ریسکی خود داری میکنن

بعضی ها اعتماد به نفس ندارن و فکر میکنن ظاهرشون مناسب نیست برای همین کمتر تو جامعه حضور دارن

بعضی ها اعتماد به نفس کمی دارن و جرات حرف زدن نمیکنن

بعضی ها اعتماد به نفس ندارن یعنی از خودشون مطمئن نیستن... من دوستی داشتم از سر جلسه امتحان با گریه بیرون میومد که اگه مشروط شدم چیکار کنم درحالی که همیشه بالاترین نمره دانشگاه بود الان هم بورسیه شده داره انگلستان درس میخونه

بستگی به مشکلی که داری باید راه حل انتخاب کنی

----------


## e.t.e

یعنی واقعا تو هنگم اولین دختریه ک می گه اعتماد ب نفس ندارم  خدایششش راس می گم من اولی یه می بینم 
البته این مشکل منم هست اعتماد بنفس  خیلی مهم ببین یه مثال برنم  من ازمون 4 دی یه روز فقط یه رو معارف خوندم   ولی حسو حالم خوب بود اهنگ فوق العاده امینم گوش می دادم  رفتم زدم 75 درصد
ازمون 25 دی  تقیبیا هر روز معارف خوندم 100 بزنم اما اعتماد بنفس اومد پایین  هی میگفتم نمی شه  رفتم 40 زدم 
استارتر محترم  اگه تلگرام داری بهم  پ.خ کن کلیپ دارم  برا اعتماد ب سقف بدردت میخوره  !!
48

----------


## araaam

> ســـــــــلام خوبیــــــــــد....
> 
> بچه ها ازتون کمک میخوام....
> 
> اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم کلی کتاب و ...درباره ی افزایش اعتماد به نفس خوندم اما فقط چند روز اثر داشته
> 
> وضع درسم خیلی خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم اجازه ی پیشرفت نمیده...
> 
> 
> میشه راهی برای من نشون بدین که خودتون تجربه کردین....


یه جای اروووم بشین با یه اهنگ ارووووم البته صدای خواننده نداشته باشه فقط ده دیقه 6ر دو روز یه بار و بشین به دو تا چیز فک کن یکی اینکه اعتماد بنفس بالا چه تاثیری رو هدفات داره ودومی اینکه بالاخره تا کی میخوای توانایی هاتو داشته هاتو دست کم بگیری 
فقط فک کن همیییین

----------


## araaam

> اعتماد بنفس میخوای؟؟؟ منو ببین اعتماد ب نفست میخوره بـ سقفدارم از پایه شروع میکنم ریاضی فیزیک رو از اول دبیرستان !!!  دیگه خودت بقیشو بخون تازه پزشکی هم میخوام دربیام حالا شما که راه و چاه کتابا رو بلدی ولی من چی؟ مثل اینه بخوام فارسی یادبگیرم هنوز الفبا بلد نیستم ... برو بخون کلی از من جلوتری منم که باید بگم اعتماد بنفسم پایینه


یا اگه میخوای اعتماد بنفس ببینی منو ببین
رشته ام شیمی و دانشجوم 
ولی میخوای 30 کتاب رشته ی تجربی رو بخونمو96 کنکور بدم وپزشکی با رتبه تک رقمی قبول شم این در حالیکه من دی 95 تازه مدرک کاردانی صنایع شیمیایی امو میگیرم و اصا تا حالا لای این 30 کتابو وا نکردم
ببین چقد پر انرژیم

----------


## Huot

دوست آریایی من ، قدرتی که در درون شماست همه چیز رو دگرگون می کنه ، فقط کافیه هویتت رو دریابی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## e.t.e

> یا اگه میخوای اعتماد بنفس ببینی منو ببین
> رشته ام شیمی و دانشجوم 
> ولی میخوای 30 کتاب رشته ی تجربی رو بخونمو96 کنکور بدم وپزشکی با رتبه تک رقمی قبول شم این در حالیکه من دی 95 تازه مدرک کاردانی صنایع شیمیایی امو میگیرم و اصا تا حالا لای این 30 کتابو وا نکردم
> ببین چقد پر انرژیم


گفتم دخترا پر انرژی هستن  ببین ایشون رو  تک میاری حتما 
من متولد 70 ام   پیش گرفتم ترک تحصیل کردم   حلا بماند چرا سربازی رفتم دوباره اونم برا جنگ  جنگ  اخه چه دوس دارم   اعتماد ب نفس چیه اعتماد ب سقف داشته باشین مث منو ایشون 

62

----------


## Dr fatima97

> بنده هم بطور واضح فهمیدم که منظور منو کاملا نفهمیدید !
> 
> بهمین دلیل ادامه دادم!
> 
> بهمین خاطر مطمئن شدم کلا در بعد اعتماد بنفس؛ چیزی فراتر از صفر هم نیستید !
> 
> الان در نخستین گام درمان عدم اعتماد بخود؛
> 
> یه نقل قول بگیرید و با پاسخی محکم !
> ...



خیلی ممنون...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سخر لکم ما فی السموات و ما فی الارض:به تسخیر شما در آوردم آنچه در آسمانها و آنچه در زمین هست....
> 
> 
> همین
> 
> 
> 
> راهکارم بخوای بهت میگم ولی همش این حرفه....
> 
> ...


 خیلی خیلی ممنون......

----------


## Dr fatima97

> اعتماد به نفس معنی های مختلفی داره...
> 
> بعضی ها چون اعتماد به نفسی ندارن از انجام کارهای ریسکی خود داری میکنن
> 
> بعضی ها اعتماد به نفس ندارن و فکر میکنن ظاهرشون مناسب نیست برای همین کمتر تو جامعه حضور دارن
> 
> بعضی ها اعتماد به نفس کمی دارن و جرات حرف زدن نمیکنن
> 
> بعضی ها اعتماد به نفس ندارن یعنی از خودشون مطمئن نیستن... من دوستی داشتم از سر جلسه امتحان با گریه بیرون میومد که اگه مشروط شدم چیکار کنم درحالی که همیشه بالاترین نمره دانشگاه بود الان هم بورسیه شده داره انگلستان درس میخونه
> ...


من این آخریم ولی چه جوری حل کنم..

----------


## Dr fatima97

> یا اگه میخوای اعتماد بنفس ببینی منو ببین
> رشته ام شیمی و دانشجوم 
> ولی میخوای 30 کتاب رشته ی تجربی رو بخونمو96 کنکور بدم وپزشکی با رتبه تک رقمی قبول شم این در حالیکه من دی 95 تازه مدرک کاردانی صنایع شیمیایی امو میگیرم و اصا تا حالا لای این 30 کتابو وا نکردم
> ببین چقد پر انرژیم


چه خوب.... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> دوست آریایی من ، قدرتی که در درون شماست همه چیز رو دگرگون می کنه ، فقط کافیه هویتت رو دریابی


ممنون...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> دوست آریایی من ، قدرتی که در درون شماست همه چیز رو دگرگون می کنه ، فقط کافیه هویتت رو دریابی


 :Y (467):

----------


## Gladiolus

> ســـــــــلام خوبیــــــــــد....
> 
> بچه ها ازتون کمک میخوام....
> 
> اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم کلی کتاب و ...درباره ی افزایش اعتماد به نفس خوندم اما فقط چند روز اثر داشته
> 
> وضع درسم خیلی خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم اجازه ی پیشرفت نمیده...
> 
> 
> میشه راهی برای من نشون بدین که خودتون تجربه کردین....


منم مشکل اعتماد به نفس دارم
اما مال من برعکسه 
اعتماد به نفسم زیادی بالاست 
وقتی میخوام درس بخونم فکر میکنم همه رو بلدم
و این خیلی بده متاسفانه

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام
تنها کسانی که میتونن بهتون به خوبی کمک کنن : @Saeed735 @afshar_

----------


## Saeed735

> _سلام
> تنها کسانی که میتونن بهتون به خوبی کمک کنن : @Saeed735 @afshar_


ممنون ...

بنده نظرمو قبلا ارایه دادم...

----------


## optician

> من این آخریم ولی چه جوری حل کنم..


نتیجه دلیل شکست نیست... باید اینو باور داشته باشی که اگه من نتونستم فلان دانشگاه قبول بشم دلیلش این نیست که من شکست خوردم.

باید اینو باور داشته باشی که هرکسی هرچقدر تلاش کنه همونقدر برداشت میکنه به قول قدیمی ها گندم از گندم بروید ، جو ز جو.

باید باور داشته باشی که مسیر زندگی فقط همین مسیر پیش روی شما نیست و شما میتونی مسیر های جدیدی رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## Dr fatima97

> نتیجه دلیل شکست نیست... باید اینو باور داشته باشی که اگه من نتونستم فلان دانشگاه قبول بشم دلیلش این نیست که من شکست خوردم.
> 
> باید اینو باور داشته باشی که هرکسی هرچقدر تلاش کنه همونقدر برداشت میکنه به قول قدیمی ها گندم از گندم بروید ، جو ز جو.
> 
> باید باور داشته باشی که مسیر زندگی فقط همین مسیر پیش روی شما نیست و شما میتونی مسیر های جدیدی رو انتخاب کنی


ممنون مشاور خیلی خوبی هستی... :Y (467):

----------


## mahsa92

كتاب درود بر خودم عاليه


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Dr fatima97

> كتاب درود بر خودم عاليه
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


پیداش نکردم از کجا دانلودش کنم...

----------


## Dr fatima97

به نظر شما اراده ام رو چه طوری تقویت کنم......؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Dr fatima97

???

----------


## Ali.psy

> به نظر شما اراده ام رو چه طوری تقویت کنم......؟؟؟؟


زمانی اراده تقویت میشه که هدف درونی واون ارزوهایی که میخوام به حقیقت بپیوندند برا ما تبدیل به حقیقتی جدا نشدنی بشه و لذت اینده در وجودمون...حذف مسائل منفی ساز بیرونی که باعث عزل مسائل هدفمند درونی فرد میشه....هرچی فک کنم و باور داشته باشم اونو در عمل تبدیل به اراده خواهم کرد :Yahoo (5):

----------


## rez657

74
اراده زمانی تقویت میشه  که 
 هدف داشته باشی بدونی اگه به هدفت برسی همه چی درس میشه  
هدفت علاقه قلبیت باشه  (مثلا یکیو می بینیم عشق پزشکی یه یه کی عشق موزیک مث من ولی هردو دارن برا کنکور می خونن !!!!)
بازنده هارو حذف کن  هیچ وقت نگو نمیشه 
فکر کن ب هدفت رسیدی   اگه  پزشکی یه الان  تو خلوط خودت ب خودت بگو دکتر     
و اینکه فکر نکن اونای ک  خیلی زنگن از مریخ اومدن ن  تو همین انجمن ادمای بودن ک الان با بهترین رتبه  ها تو بهترین دانشگاه  درس می خونن  فقط ب این باور داشتن ک میتونن  و هیچ وقت دس از تلاش بر نداشتن

----------


## Dr fatima97

من خیلی خوشحالم که دوستانی مثل شما دارم .... ممنون که کمکم می کنین :Y (576):

----------


## saeedkh76

> ســـــــــلام خوبیــــــــــد....
> 
> بچه ها ازتون کمک میخوام....
> 
> اعتماد به نفس خیلی پایینی دارم کلی کتاب و ...درباره ی افزایش اعتماد به نفس خوندم اما فقط چند روز اثر داشته
> 
> وضع درسم خیلی خوبه ولی اعتماد به نفسم اجازه ی پیشرفت نمیده...
> 
> 
> میشه راهی برای من نشون بدین که خودتون تجربه کردین....


این 2 واژه رو تکرار کن تاثیر شگرف داره
من میتوتم

----------


## afshar

سوال خیلی هاتون در این جلسه پاسخ دادم که : چطور همیشه عالی باشم و هر روز بهتر از دیروز جلو بریم ؟ (چرا بعد از ی مدت مطالعه خوب افت می کنیم ؟ )
چرا اعتماد به نفس نداریم ؟
چیکار کنیم که انگیزه هامون بیشتر بشه ؟
چرا تنبلی می کنیم ؟
وقتی افت کردیم ، چند روز درس نخواندیم و ترازمان پایین شد چیکار کنیم دوباره رشد کنیم ؟
اگر از درسی بدمان میاد و از آن استرس میگیرم ، چجوری بریم سمتش ...
راه و چاه موفقیت کنکور در این 6 ماه و 3 هفته باقی کنکور چیه و آیا میشه واقعا به وسیله ابزاری میان بری موفق شد ؟
و ....


**

----------

